# First Lottery Contest of 2012



## Revision (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey ShadowSpear members - Hope your 2012 is off to a kickass start. We want to help you start off your new year the right way by giving all of you a chance to win some new eyewear.

We thought that we'd get things started with a lottery contest. Most of you know how this works, but here are the rules in case you need a refresher:

Pick a number between 1 and 1,500 and post it in the thread below. At the end of the contest we’ll use a random number generator to pick a number from 1 to 1,500. The person that posts the same number or is closest to the selected number will be our winner.

In the event that two users pick the same number or are the same distance away from the selected number, the person who posted first will be the winner.

We’ll accept all entries up until 12:00 p.m. EST on Wednesday January 25, 2012. One entry per person and once you’ve posted your entry you cannot edit it or else you will be disqualified.

The prize for this contest is a pair of our Alphawing aviator sunglasses. Check them out here

Go.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 18, 2012)

107


----------



## Boon (Jan 18, 2012)

375


----------



## Warchief (Jan 18, 2012)

565


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jan 18, 2012)

1


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 18, 2012)

900


----------



## ProPatria (Jan 18, 2012)

632


----------



## Dame (Jan 18, 2012)

1196


----------



## Coyote (Jan 18, 2012)

2


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 18, 2012)

751


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 18, 2012)

1111


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 18, 2012)

242.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 18, 2012)

1327


----------



## Dame (Jan 18, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> 1327


Prime numbers, Sir?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 18, 2012)

153


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 18, 2012)

Dame said:


> Prime numbers, Sir?


 
old unit designation ;)


----------



## policemedic (Jan 18, 2012)

111


----------



## RAGE275 (Jan 18, 2012)

751


----------



## Red Ryder (Jan 18, 2012)

666


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jan 18, 2012)

0311


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 18, 2012)

1371


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 18, 2012)

For the record, those sunglasses look pretty kick ass.


----------



## CDG (Jan 18, 2012)

1118


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 19, 2012)

23


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 19, 2012)

RAGE275 said:


> 751


 
Taken. ;)  I suppose if I win, we could set up visitation rights for you.


----------



## reed11b (Jan 19, 2012)

1161


----------



## RAGE275 (Jan 19, 2012)

RackMaster said:


> Taken. ;) I suppose if I win, we could set up visitation rights for you.


My SIT-A was atrocious on that one. How about, 752 ;)


----------



## AKkeith (Jan 19, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> 1327


That's crazy. Right when after I read the post I was like I want 1327. And I just got back from the casino and walked out with 8x my money so I'm feeling lucky. 

My new guess: 527


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 19, 2012)

35


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 19, 2012)

750

Sorry Rackmaster   You got hosed there.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 19, 2012)

The91Bravo said:


> 750
> 
> Sorry Rackmaster  You got hosed there.


 
Oh are we playing with Price Is Right rules? ;)


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Jan 19, 2012)

789


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 19, 2012)

63


----------



## Nasty (Jan 20, 2012)

116


----------



## rv808 (Jan 20, 2012)

6-52 ADA Bn......eeer......652 :nerd:


----------



## TB1077 (Jan 20, 2012)

1102


----------



## Revision (Jan 20, 2012)

Don't forget to take some time this weekend to enter the lottery contest and getting in the running to win a pair of Alphawing sunglasses.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Jan 20, 2012)

98


----------



## ShockWave (Jan 21, 2012)

865


----------



## F.CASTLE (Jan 21, 2012)

325


----------



## mike_cos (Jan 21, 2012)

2


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 21, 2012)

691


----------



## Revision (Jan 24, 2012)

A little less than 24 hours left in the contest. Make sure to get your entry in.


----------



## JJ sloan (Jan 24, 2012)

916


----------



## devilbones (Jan 25, 2012)

1369


----------



## Revision (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who entered in the first lottery contest of 2012. We always see a good turn out from the SS community when we put on a contest and we really appreciate it.

We used Random.org to generate a number between 1 and 1,500 and we got the number 1102. We went through all of the entries and the closest 3 or 4 entries were all pretty close together. However, with a guess of 1102, *TB1077* got the win and a brand new pair of Alphawing sunglasses.

Congrats TB1077 and lookout for a message from us on how to receive your Alphawing.

Didn't win but still want a pair of Alphawing for yourself? Enter the exlcusive ShadowSpear member discount code *SHADOW* when going through checkout in the Revision online store (http://www.revisionmilitary.com/store/) and receive 30% off your order.


----------



## Headshot (Jan 25, 2012)

1102


----------



## TB1077 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks Revision!  I guess I'm glad that my first pick was already taken...


----------



## Headshot (Jan 25, 2012)

Picked up some Hellfly's at Shot, they absolutely rock!!


----------

